# VW DOWN NEED HELP



## onetenplus (Mar 9, 2010)

trying to swap a vr6 obd1 into my 98 golf gl............ my cant get the wiring down.................. its started that my car didnt wanna start no more .... we checked everything i mean all tests that we knew, everything checked ok but it wouldnt start, so we went and bought a 1993 vw passat glx with a vr6 12v motor in a stick..... so we took the motor out and you know did the timing and head gasket kit, water pump ,ect...... we took all the wires from the passat and try to put it in my 98 golf gl it didnt work out like that the fuse box wires are not working what so ever....... we got everything to work but the ignition doesnt work and the motor is not turning over..... if we jump the starter the motor turns but to spark, so we have a problem the comp doesnt kno that the motor is turning!!! what should i do ? im stuck but i love m car its a vw thing.. and dont wanna gave up!!! so someone please help


----------



## ds1919 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: VW DOWN NEED HELP (onetenplus)*

you posted in the wrong forum. 
Post in the Hybrid/Swap Forum.
But first, proofread your post, some parts do not make any sense at all.


----------

